# Who wants to own the most exclusive hand made in England car wax for FREE?



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well I've been busy today making what is going to be the only run of 3x50ml jars of Millns84 Vajazzle Wax (took ages getting the right name and I was impressed with SWMBO's frown so it's stuck).

Millns84 Vajazzle Wax is expected to last around/over 3 months, be easy to work with, smell great and leave a brilliant finish with amazing water behaviour. Although it might also be crap.

They're just cooling in the fridge now and hopefully we'll be in business when they set.

So anyway, I'm going to offer two lucky members a jar of this brilliant* wax completely free. Just post on this thread and the names will be randomly selected by an independent adjudicator (SWMBO who says she couldn't care less about the stupid wax or who it goes to). The only catch is that the receiver is expected to use the wax and write a little review to post on DW - Just for fun. 

I'll pick the names out of the hat at 7pm on Saturday which should hopefully allow everyone who might be interested to post.

*read above, might also be crap.

EDIT/UPDATE:

Right, so here they are fresh out of the fridge and a nice solid consistency.

The smell is now more petrol with a hint of strawberry and coconut rather than the other way around and the colour has settled to a more mellow salmon pink, which makes the electric pink lids look ridiculous but hey, they were £2.50 off ebay so I'm not complaining.

Looks like I might have originally over filled the tubs as there is some wax stuck to the lids and some has crumbled off but all seems ok.

I might be the first to give this wax a go if the weather is clear tomorrow as I had intended to do a full detail so it would be nice to use my own creation on the Panda.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

I'll take some sir


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I would be intrested free sounds amazing


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Oh go on then. I'm in for a laugh.


----------



## soul-2-soul (Jul 22, 2009)

I'm in


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Worth a shot ! Nice idea


----------



## burnett1986 (Aug 30, 2006)

Sounds like a fun experiment, I'm in.


----------



## Spesh99 (Oct 26, 2010)

me too please.


----------



## matt_r (Jun 20, 2006)

Yes please..


----------



## Mr.Ry (Nov 14, 2011)

Oh me! Me! Pick me!


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

Ooh meme me!!! Will do the most wonderful write up from a total amateur ever lol! Very generous of you! X


----------



## Matt93 (May 23, 2012)

:wave:


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I will give it a go!!!


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

would be rude not to enter

thanks


----------



## Scrabble (Mar 29, 2011)

I always fancied doing a review so go for me..


----------



## frankiman (Nov 12, 2011)

millns84 said:


> *read above, might also be crap.


hahahahahah great sens of humour, you have


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Yeah Sounds interesting


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I would love some! Enter me please! I love doing write ups and testing and it will be very "In depth" (Pardon the pun....)

Look forward to the draw!


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

ooh - I dont own any wax :thumb:

:lol:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Gotta be in it to win it


----------



## luca (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm interested also....


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Well why not! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Russ and his BM (Jan 1, 2008)

I could do the best* review in the world on this, so I'm in.

* might actually be an aggressively average review.


----------



## magpie27 (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm in for this


----------



## deegan1979 (Mar 6, 2012)

Me me mee meeee meeeeee please thanks


----------



## moono16v (Oct 12, 2010)

I'll have a V J J


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh yes please?

What do your fingers smell like after using it?


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Very kind offer :thumb: Wax on my Racing Tank are you MAAADD!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

neilb62 said:


> Oh yes please?
> 
> What do your fingers smell like after using it?


Strawberry and coconut with a hint of petrol. :thumb:


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I would like to try some please.


----------



## Grawschbags (Apr 15, 2010)

Count me in. The other halfs car needs a coat or two of wax! :buffer:


----------



## zipfly (Oct 22, 2007)

yes please, count me in for the draw.


----------



## kevoque (Jan 16, 2012)

Count me in also please 
Kev


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Why not, or why, anyway, you won't send one to me but at 84% I'm fascinated.

I'll stick it on my Porker


----------



## Ratchet (Dec 30, 2011)

Always up for a laugh, dunno whose car gonna try it on though (if I get it). 

Wonders off to find a victim just in case, lol.


----------



## gavlar1200 (Nov 25, 2011)

I'd like a go, my Loop is in for a respray at the mo and will need protecting :thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have never tried a homemade Wax before so please count me in for your kind offer


----------



## ae82mad (May 7, 2009)

I'm game. Count me in too. Thanks


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

You should send some to the guy that cleaned his frying pan with Iron-X. Would love to see what he does with something labelled Vajazzle wax.:lol:


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

count me and my red puppet friend in


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Pick me!


----------



## jonnyMercUK (Apr 19, 2012)

Yes please...i'm looking for a new wax


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

im in....:thumb:


----------



## Gingerbug224 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds good, nearly out of dodo too


----------



## mnight (Apr 19, 2012)

You got to start somewhere, great idea


----------



## jay69 (May 12, 2012)

im up for giving this ago and dont mind writing a little review about your product .j


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)

Sounds fun, please count me in


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm in for the chance to win


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

For sh!ts and giggles please consider me sir lol


----------



## nuberlis (Aug 23, 2011)

I 'd love to test it!


----------



## Wizard (Nov 7, 2008)

I would be up for testing some wax. :thumb:


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I'd love to try it out - I promise to return the favour with a detailed review!


----------



## heavyd (Jun 11, 2006)

I wouldnt mind a try!


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Yes please kind sir!


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Count me in...


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me me


----------



## kev1609 (Sep 19, 2011)

Ill take one bud


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I could do with a wax to compliment my fresh new vajazzle, couldnt think of a better one to try


----------



## dagoatla (Mar 14, 2011)

Count me into the draw please. I'll try it out in the Irish climate for you.


----------



## Ravinder (Jul 24, 2009)

Me too please. Ravinder.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

great stuff and boy i bet if the locals round here seen this they would think i was putting make up on the cars..so gotta have a tub just to make them think that.lol great stuff btw


----------



## Maciek (Mar 6, 2012)

I'm in too.

And the wife will let it sit on her nail beauty table. LOL.
She woulnd mind it on her car too.

Maciek.
sent from SGS.


----------



## sicko (Jun 20, 2009)

i don't have stupid neighbours to **** them off, i'm not from UK, my english is not so good, i'm detailing addict and i love waxing. Someone would like to give me free pot? Fu*k yeah, i'm in 

*i'll cover postage costs for international shipping*


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in too :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Count me in Vajazzle flavor yummy :argie::argie:


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Be mad not to be in so hopefully i am:wave:


----------



## P200MSD (Jan 5, 2009)

Gotta be in it to win it, so i'm in please! :wave:


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

im in


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

Add me please Thank you


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Me too.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Count me in, I'll give it a go :thumb:


----------



## Krash (May 9, 2012)

Count me in please


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Count me in


----------



## kevp69 (Aug 11, 2008)

Yes please


----------



## luc4s (Aug 5, 2011)

And me, please ;-)


----------



## minimanspk (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd like some if possible


----------



## apcv41 (Aug 5, 2006)

Does it taste good?


----------



## Howie91 (Jun 7, 2012)

I would like to have some... hope youv'e got a bit hat!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

haha ill enter this one.....just so i can say to my mrs i have a vajazzle wax  ahaha.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

Yes please im in.


----------



## Secret squirrel (Apr 18, 2012)

Cant turn down a chance for a free product. Im in.


----------



## mirra_finish (Nov 14, 2011)

Timing is perfect. I'm in..


----------



## MrHooky (Apr 9, 2010)

Count me in for a free jar of thousand island dressing please!

Sent from my HTC Desire S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

its free and its pink, good choice of colour, well thats what my daughters say. please count me in.


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Count me in


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)




----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tips said:


>


You crack me up :lol:

Hands down you should win this wax, your so Eager


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> You crack me up :lol:
> 
> Hands down you should win this wax, your so Eager


Unfortunately only one post per user will be counted so no more chance than anyone else, although the eagerness is appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm Trip, that is Tip's, we are two different people my friend


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Good call millns84 - you should have seen what Trip, Tip & Ratchet did to the Auto Finesse competition threads.

We demolished them


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm Trip, that is Tip's, we are two different people my friend


He's the smart, sensible good looking chap


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

yes please


----------



## Stephenmoore30 (Dec 23, 2011)

Count me In mate ... !!!

Looks good


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

gingerlife said:


> yes please


Who am I then, Ugly Betty :lol:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> I'm Trip, that is Tip's, we are two different people my friend





Tips said:


> Good call millns84 - you should have seen what Trip, Tip & Ratchet did to the Auto Finesse competition threads.
> 
> We demolished them


I was referring to Tip's previous post on page 4 :thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

On a serious note, count me in please, the Wax looks like Best of show to me :thumb:


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Not for me thanks - just waxed the car in SV Shield and very happy with it. I don't think your wax could mix it with that. 

(reverse psychology :lol


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

what a lovely offer.put me down for a ticket to this raffle please


----------



## chisai (Jan 1, 2009)

Up for a freebie......as long as it's not a shampoo!!!!


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm in .


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm up for one too


----------



## powey001 (Oct 29, 2010)

Brilliant mate I would love to give this a whirl


----------



## The Turtle (Jul 15, 2010)

Be rude not too....im in please


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Count me in.....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Heck why not i could get this on a few cars for testing


----------



## Fordyl (Jan 15, 2011)

Would Love a pot !


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Stick me down !


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Count me in please :thumb:


Brian


----------



## shaqs77 (Jun 10, 2008)

ill have a go


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

In for a penny....

Thanks for your generosity


----------



## JA0395 (Dec 26, 2011)

I wouldn't mind taking a jar of your hands, looks good bud!


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

No thankls. lol


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 2, 2012)

What the h*ll, might even reconsider the Dodo OC I´m applying next week, I´m in.


----------



## Tisgreen (May 18, 2012)

Worldwide testing needs to happen!!

can it stand hot sun?

I an in for a test


----------



## LuckyStrike (Feb 3, 2012)

I`m in! :wave:


----------



## petemattw (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm defo up for this. Working for Jaguar Land Rover product development, I'm always keen to try slapping new things onto cars to see what it turns out like. Sounds like it could turn out quite interesting!

Peter.


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

im game, pick up the new vw tomorrow so would be interesting to try it on that


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

petemattw said:


> I'm always keen to try slapping new things onto cars to see what it turns out like.


Yep, that sounds like true LR development style.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

Consider me in too please buddy... always a big fan of people having a go with this themselves, so if testing and reviewing gives you constructive feedback to improve / tweek then i'm more than happy to assist.

Cheers, Nige :thumb:


----------



## Matty4467 (Apr 16, 2010)

count me in!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Maybe me..


----------



## Keza (Dec 10, 2010)

i am in

like he sad for shipping 



sicko said:


> *i'll cover postage costs for international shipping*


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone not in the UK - Don't worry about international shipping - It's 50ml so won't cost too much anyway. 

Also thinking about re-naming this wax "Rich Girl's Pink Hole". Any objections? 

I'll also own up in that this isn't an original name/idea - Pretty sure I read it on the forum a couple of months back :lol:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

Count me in


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm in :thumb:


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Good work. Don't cool them in the fridge though - they will have a nicer consistency if left to cool at ambient temps. Not that you're likely to mind too much


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Bit late now :lol:

Consistency is quite hard but it seems to melt on contact with skin. Perhaps it would have been softer if cooled natually?


----------



## sristeve (Apr 9, 2010)

count me in


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

I'd be up for giving some a whirl. Something different!


----------



## turbanator (May 21, 2011)

I'll have a go, cheers


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Count me in please :argie:


----------



## Gav355 (Feb 6, 2012)

Count me in too please!!!!!


----------



## .Chris (Jun 4, 2012)

Me too  cheers


----------



## masammut (Jul 13, 2011)

I i do get to try it out it will be tested overseas in a hot climate - that must be worth something


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

Nice idea im in


----------



## JMorty (Apr 25, 2011)

Would love to try!


----------



## noddy r32 (Nov 13, 2010)

it would be great to try this wax:wave:


----------



## richtsport (Jun 6, 2010)

yes please sir


----------



## rsmatty2009 (Aug 23, 2011)

Yes please old chap


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

oh la la!


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Count me in to please !! 

Cheers 
David


----------



## leost (Jun 15, 2010)

I interested too


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Vajazzle :lol:


----------



## gazzi123 (Jul 5, 2010)

yes please  pop me down for a pot


----------



## Mindis (Feb 2, 2011)

:wave::thumb:


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes please. Ive wrote a short ode

An ode to Vajazzle
please let it Bejazzle

On the front of my BMW.................

I'll get my coat


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

Id love to try some!


----------



## EVL (Dec 31, 2010)

Nice idea


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

niceee


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

So I've just done the draw and the winners are:

1. Stealth K3
2. Trip tdi

You both will have PM's shortly :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tell me about it, I;m god smacked as well , if I knew my luck was in today, I would of done the national lottery 

Thanks for the very kind offer, this is the first prize I have won on DW 

Testing will be done :thumb:


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

I was trawling the personal sales for wax as the the PM came in also


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Enjoy it boys, and report back, if this is the next £8k wax that must be owned we need to know :thumb:


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope you both enjoy it. 

Just hope the weather is alright tomorrow as I'll be applying it to the Panda and doing some beading/sheeting tests and the beginning of the durability test.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Enjoy it boys, and report back, if this is the next £8k wax that must be owned we need to know :thumb:


seriously Matt, a 8k wax


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

Trip tdi said:


> seriously Matt, a 8k wax


Well if it's exclusivity that gives value then we're laughing. There might only ever be 150ml


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Wat?










Congrats peeps


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Tip's I could not done it woth out you, Your a True Gem :thumb:

By the way your photos crack me up on here :lol:


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

congrats guys looking forward to seeing what results you get from it


----------

